

Jetliner dodges possibly ‘catastrophic’ collision with drone in NYC - muddyrivers
http://nypost.com/2015/05/29/jetliner-dodges-possibly-catastrophic-collision-with-drone-in-nyc/

======
melling
It' only a matter of time before someone gets killed. The person responsible
will be sorry and explain that he (it will be a he) didn't realize the
repercussions.

This little parade accident happened last week in Boston:
[https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2015/05/26/drone-
crashes-d...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2015/05/26/drone-crashes-down-
spectator-during-memorial-day-parade/UFt2MohBZ9ZQZU49EcLsxN/story.html)

------
pavel_lishin
I've never piloted a drone or a jet in my life, so I'm genuinely asking: is it
likely that an inbound jet would be able to spot a drone and take evasive
action?

